# elektrische Heizung - Übertemperatur



## Keeper (3 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

verwende für eine Anlage eine elektrische Heizung um einen Behälter zu erwärmen. In diesem Behälter befindet sich Öl, welches bei großen Temperaturen zerstört wird.

Habe folgenden Aufbau gewählt.
Sicherung
Schütz
Klemme
Heizung

Das Schütz wird von einer SPS angesteuert.

Welchen Aufwand muß ich betreiben, um bei einer Übertemperatur das Schütz abzuschalten? 
Beispielsweise, wenn das Schütz "kleben" bleibt.

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort.


----------



## Paule (3 Dezember 2009)

Keeper schrieb:


> Das Schütz wird von einer SPS angesteuert.
> 
> Welchen Aufwand muß ich betreiben, um bei einer Übertemperatur das Schütz abzuschalten?
> Beispielsweise, wenn das Schütz "kleben" bleibt.


Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus wir betrachten nur die Steuerung und nicht die ganze Not-Aus Geschichte.

Dann würde ich als erstes die Temperatur mit zwei Fühlern einlesen und diese auf Abweichung überwachen.
Dann zwei Schütze in Reihe und diese einzeln auf die SPS rückmelden.


----------



## crash (3 Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer?


----------



## gravieren (3 Dezember 2009)

HI



crash schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer?


 
Ja, und mit diesen den "Hauptschütz" abschalten.
(Somit sind 2 Schütze in "Reihe")

Ich gehe von 3* aus  !    
(Der STB hat normalerweise nur einen Kontakt)


----------



## maxi (3 Dezember 2009)

Kannst wenns Geld egal ist einen Knick einseiten.

Bei den 2 Schützen nicht vergessen auf 2 Öffner das Einschaltsignal zu A1 legen. So das wenn einer Hängen bleibt niht mehr eingeschaltet werden kann.


Grüße


----------



## gravieren (3 Dezember 2009)

Hi


maxi schrieb:


> Kannst wenns Geld egal ist einen Knick einseiten.


Was ist ein "Knick einseiten"  ?

Danke: Das mit den 2 öffnern in Reihe ist natürlich  extrem Wichtig, hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben.


----------



## Paule (3 Dezember 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Kannst wenns Geld egal ist einen Knick einseiten.


Da habe ich mal gegoogelt, habe aber leider keinen "Knick einseiten" gefunden.



maxi schrieb:


> Bei den 2 Schützen nicht vergessen auf 2 Öffner das Einschaltsignal zu A1 legen. So das wenn einer Hängen bleibt niht mehr eingeschaltet werden kann.


Maxi Du meinst so? :


----------



## Sockenralf (3 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich kenne Meßumformer von Knick, aber was das bringen soll???? 
"einseiten" könnte "Einsetzen" heißen

Und das mit den zwei Öffnern habe ich überhaupt nicht verstanden 


MfG


----------



## gravieren (3 Dezember 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Und das mit den zwei Öffnern habe ich überhaupt nicht verstanden
> 
> MfG


 
Funktionsüberwachung.
Wenn einer der beiden verklebt ist, zieht der "andere" nicht mehr an.
(Reihenschaltung der Schliesser der Lastkontakte)


----------



## Sockenralf (3 Dezember 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Funktionsüberwachung.
> Wenn einer der beiden verklebt ist, zieht der "andere" nicht mehr an.
> (Reihenschaltung der Schliesser der Lastkontakte)


 
???
Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof 

Wie soll beim Bild von Paule jemals ein Schütz angezogen bleiben?
Oder sprechen wir davon, daß jeder Schütz einzeln auf einen Eingang rückmeldet?

Aber wie soll DAS dazu passen:


> Bei den 2 Schützen nicht vergessen auf 2 Öffner das Einschaltsignal zu A1 legen. So das wenn einer Hängen bleibt niht mehr eingeschaltet werden kann


 
*HILFÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ!!!!*
Kann das mal jemand erklären?


MfG


----------



## Paule (3 Dezember 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> ???
> Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof
> 
> Wie soll beim Bild von Paule jemals ein Schütz angezogen bleiben?
> Oder sprechen wir davon, daß jeder Schütz einzeln auf einen Eingang rückmeldet?


Das habe ich befürchtet,
ich habe den Smilie vergessen der sich kaputt lacht. *ROFL*
Ich verstehe den quatsch ja auch nicht den Maxi da schreibt. War nur Ironie. 
Was da Maxi beschreibt ist nur eine Testreihe um den B10 Wert eines Schützes zu bestimmen. Das gibt ein geknattere 

Wenn ich ein Not-Aus Kreis habe und in den Einschaltkreis die Öffner setze, OK.
Davon war aber nie die rede. Habe ich auch gleich in Beitrag 1 darauf hingewiesen. 
Muss ja nicht jeder Thread mit einer PLe Schaltung enden. 
Darum meinte ich auch die Kontakte als Eingänge auf die SPS legen und dort überwachen. Und im Fehlerfall den Ausgang wegschalten.


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Das habe ich befürchtet,
> ich habe den Smilie vergessen der sich kaputt lacht. *ROFL*
> Ich verstehe den quatsch ja auch nicht den Maxi da schreibt. War nur Ironie.
> Was da Maxi beschreibt ist nur eine Testreihe um den B10 Wert eines Schützes zu bestimmen. Das gibt ein geknattere
> ...


 

Puhhhhh,

meine Welt ist wieder in Ordnung *ROFL*
Das mit den 2 Öffnern im Quittierkreis hatte ich auch im Kopf


Trotzdem würde mich brennend interessieren, wie der Maxi das gemeint hat 


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Dezember 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Funktionsüberwachung.
> Wenn einer der beiden verklebt ist, zieht der "andere" nicht mehr an.
> (Reihenschaltung der Schliesser der Lastkontakte)


 

Hallo,

erleuchte uns mal bitte 

Wie ist das zu verstehen?



MfG


----------



## Andreas Koenig (4 Dezember 2009)

Ich denke man geht immer davon aus, dass ein Schütz möglicherweise durch einen elektrischen oder mechanischen Fehler nicht wieder abschaltet (Kontakte verklebt).

Wenn Du über je einen Öffner der beiden Schütze das Einschaltsignal durchschleifst, kann dieses Signal nur durchgeleitet werden, wenn beide Schütze aus sind. Falls einer der beiden Schütze in Geschlossen-Stellung hängt, ist der Öffnerkontakt offen. Dann ist ein Neustart nicht mehr möglich. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2009)

dann sollte es in etwa so aussehen, wobei zu überschneidende Hilfskontakte
verwendet werden sollten

Anhang anzeigen Knick.pdf


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> dann sollte es in etwa so aussehen, wobei zu überschneidende Hilfskontakte
> verwendet werden sollten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 9256


 

Hallo,

Soooo kenne ich das auch


MfG


----------



## MSommer (4 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Keeper,

Ich weiß zwar nicht mit welchen Temperaturen Du arbeitest. Ich würde jedenfalls folgenden Aufbau wählen:

1. Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer über Leistungsschütz zur hardwareseitigen Lastabschaltung des Heizstabes.

2. Temperaturfühler über SPS-Ausgang ebenfalls auf ein Leistungsschütz wirkend. 

3. Schutzeinrichtung Kurzschluss- und Überlastabschaltung. Abschaltung Hauptstromseitig oder steuerstromseitig über den Lastschütz (2.)
4. Dazu Betriebs- und Störmeldungen zur Signalisierung in die SPS/Visualisierung

Damit hast Du die wichtigsten Funktionen der Steuerung sicher im Griff. Ob Du eine zusätzliche Not-Aus-Schaltung zusätzlich brauchst, kann ich nicht sagen. Hängt vom Temperaturniveau, Druck oder Lastenheft ab. 

Jedenfalls denkt Ihr SPS-Freaks  offtmals etwas komplizierter, als der normale TGA-Automatisiererer. Wenn ich z.B. einen Warmwasserbereiter eletrisch beheize, gibt es keinen Not-Aus und überschneidende Kontakte, Funktionsüberwachung, etc. Wichtig ist immer, dass alle Schaltungen hardwareseitig im Ruhestromprinzip arbeiten und bei Grenzwertüberschreitung, Spannungsausfall oder Drahtbruch abschalten.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Paule (4 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> dann sollte es in etwa so aussehen, wobei zu überschneidende Hilfskontakte





Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> verwendet werden sollten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 9256


So, jetzt stehe ich wieder mal schön doof da.

Ist ja wirklich eine simple geniale Schaltung.
Und das ist jetzt eine Knick Schaltung (Knick einseiten) ? Noch nie gehört. :?:

@Maxi
Und das hast Du gemeint? Dann bitte ich Dich für meine Äußerungen, die ich weiter oben abgegeben habe, um Entschuldigung. :sad:

Von einem Freund habe ich mal einen guten Spruch gehört.
>>> Sichereres auftreten bei absoluter Ahnungslosigkeit. <<<
Das ist mir wohl hiermit gelungen.




MSommer schrieb:


> Jedenfalls denkt Ihr SPS-Freaks offtmals etwas komplizierter, als der normale TGA-Automatisiererer. Wenn ich z.B. einen Warmwasserbereiter eletrisch beheize, gibt es keinen Not-Aus und überschneidende Kontakte, Funktionsüberwachung, etc. Wichtig ist immer, dass alle Schaltungen hardwareseitig im Ruhestromprinzip arbeiten und bei Grenzwertüberschreitung, Spannungsausfall oder Drahtbruch abschalten.


Wer denkt denn hier kompliziert? Er hat doch schon eine SPS drin.
Dann kann er auch gleich zwei Fühler nehmen und die überwachen.
Das mit der Sicherheitsschaltung der Schütze ist ja nun auch geklärt, nur noch eine Rückmeldung auf die SPS und alles sind glücklich.
Und bei der Sache mit dem Not-Aus gebe ich Dir Recht, war hier für mich nie ein Thema.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Paule,
schönes Sprichwort, habe ich irgendwo schon einamal gehört .

Ich weiß garnicht was du hast, mit deiner Bleistift CAE Zeichnung
hast du doch genau wiedergegeben, was maxi ausgeführt hat, ich
hatte erst genauso gedacht.
Es liegt nicht an dir....

gruß helmut


----------



## MSommer (5 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Wer denkt denn hier kompliziert? Er hat doch schon eine SPS drin.
> Dann kann er auch gleich zwei Fühler nehmen und die überwachen.
> Das mit der Sicherheitsschaltung der Schütze ist ja nun auch geklärt, nur noch eine Rückmeldung auf die SPS und alles sind glücklich.
> Und bei der Sache mit dem Not-Aus gebe ich Dir Recht, war hier für mich nie ein Thema.


 
Hallo Paule,
bei der Behälterabsicherung kommt es darauf an, ob die Temperaturobergrenze sicher überwacht werden muss, oder ob dies nur zur zusätzlichen Temperaturbegrenzung dient. Bei letzterem kann ich zwei Fühler nehmen (muss aber nicht). Wenn aber ein sicheres abschalten gefordert ist (z.B, bei Feuerungsanlagen) darf ich nur bauteilgeprüfte Temperaturbegrenzer einsetzen.

Das im Konkreten Fall eine SPS verwendet wird ist mir klar. Bei meinem Satz ging es auch nicht darum dass man das nícht braucht. Ich kenne genügend "Softis" aus der HKLSE-Technik, die einfach zu kompliziert denken. Dabei lässt sich vieles mittels einfacher Logik realisieren. :idea: Man muss nicht immer "Hosenträger und Gürtel" gemeinsam haben um ans Ziel zu kommen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------

